# Folding beach chairs and table



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

I built these out of cedar with stainless steel hardware for rot and rust resistance. They are very lightweight and comfortable.

They were donated to the A&M Mother's Club for their fundraising raffle.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Those look nice. Good work!


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

slip knot said:


> Those look nice. Good work!


Yea They do ,

would they happen to come in a Bigman's Version ?


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

therealbigman said:


> would they happen to come in a Bigman's Version ?


I'm a woodworker, not a metalworker! Ha!


----------

